# Nicoticket - Juice Reviews



## Andre (14/3/14)

Nicoticket - I have seen @iPWN recommend them highly and @fred1sa receiving some juices from them. Have also recently ordered from them. Their service is top notch. They ship customs friendly - parcel and the bottles (see @fred1sa picture below). Their shipping fee is very reasonable (around $12.00) and the prices on their juices are great. So, how are their juices? What about some reviews from the Nicoticket vapers out there? Share your impressions with us please.


----------



## fred1sa (14/3/14)

They didn't get so many first places on ecf for nothing is all I can say.
Gave @Zegee the h1n1, not a tobacco lover but betelgeuse and gravity are both excellent. I know @iPWN wasn't a fan of gravity but I think this may just be my favorite flavor! 
Haven't really given the betelgeuse a proper go yet, just dropped a few drops on a used wick but was excellent.


----------



## RIEFY (14/3/14)

im not a fruity guy but beetlegeuse is excellent. h1n1 is a good net tobacco which has a cinamon thing going on. grandmas cinnamon danish is a very good cinamon bun bakery vape. creme brule and custards last stand is also very good. zodiac enjoyed snicker doodle cookie aswell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

fred1sa said:


> They didn't get so many first places on ecf for nothing is all I can say.
> Gave @Zegee the h1n1, not a tobacco lover but betelgeuse and gravity are both excellent. I know @iPWN wasn't a fan of gravity but I think this may just be my favorite flavor!
> Haven't really given the betelgeuse a proper go yet, just dropped a few drops on a used wick but was excellent.


Thanks. So Gravity is the middle bottle and Betelgeuse the right hand side one, both fruit flavours? And the remaining bottle is H1N1, a tobacco, which @Zegee will report on!


----------



## Zegee (14/3/14)

It's amazing I will give a full report when my cold clears up

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/3/14)

Zegee said:


> It's amazing I will give a full report when my cold clears up
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


better save some h1n1 as its at its best at around 8weeks


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im not a fruity guy but beetlegeuse is excellent. h1n1 is a good net tobacco which has a cinamon thing going on. grandmas cinnamon danish is a very good cinamon bun bakery vape. creme brule and custards last stand is also very good. zodiac enjoyed snicker doodle cookie aswell


Thank you. And @Zodiac is never far away when good juices are around. Time he shares his impressions with us.


----------



## fred1sa (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks. So Gravity is the middle bottle and Betelgeuse the right hand side one, both fruit flavours? And the remaining bottle is H1N1, a tobacco, which @Zegee will report on!


Yep, gravity in the middle and betelgeuse on the right.
Had very fast delivery as well from ordered, next day shipped and then 8 days to my door. Not sure if I just got lucky.


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/3/14)

H1N1 is amazing I couldn't stop dripping that stuff @Zegee had to hide the bottle 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

fred1sa said:


> Yep, gravity in the middle and betelgeuse on the right.
> Had very fast delivery as well from ordered, next day shipped and then 8 days to my door. Not sure if I just got lucky.


No that was my experience as well - very fast. Will report later on the juices I got. Like that they declare:

_Our base liquids (PG/VG/Nicotine) are 100% sourced in the United States of America. That means QUALITY CONTROL. Our nicotine tests OVER 99.7% pure. Our flavoring is Diacetyl Free, USP Grade, FEMA and GRAS approved. The end result of top quality ingredients is a liquid you can vape with confidence._


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

*Custard's Last Stand (18 mg, 50/50)
*
Vaped this on a Reo Grand with RM2 at around 0.9 ohms, which translates to about 18 W.

What I like about the Nicoticket site is that they give you user reviews, but also information very useful to vapers:





I vaped it right out of the mailbox. Loved it, tasted both custard and vanilla. Initially thought it was a bit sweet, but the more I vaped it the more I wanted and the "too sweet" became "just right". Nothing chemical about this one, just very natural flavours. This was my very first custard flavour, so cannot compare to other custard juices, but if the reviews are anything to go by it is one of the top ones, if not the top one.

On my enquiry to them about customs friendly packaging, I very promptly got an affirmative and very friendly reply. And on shipping got a personal note again in my account section. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Excellent information in this review! Only negative is that I want to vape it now (a bigger now than Rob Fisher's "want-it-now")

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/14)

Thanks for the feedback @Matthee 
Most interesting
What other juices did you order from them?


----------



## Andre (15/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Matthee
> Most interesting
> What other juices did you order from them?


Also got the Creme Brulee, which is steeping at the moment. And the Frenilla, unfortunately a short run and not available at the moment, but should come up again in future. Frenilla, a natural vanilla bean steep, is absolutely amazing. A full bodied , very natural French vanilla explosion. Beautifully balanced and not sweet at all. Perfect for my taste. I rate it on par with Bowden's Mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Wow, thanks for the feedback @Matthee 

So many amazing juices. Just wish there were more of them easily available here in SA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (5/5/14)

Based on the comments in this thread I have just placed an order for some Nicoticket liquids - including Frenilla (as recommended by @Matthee) and some fruity and tobacco liquids

Now the wait begins...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tom (5/6/14)

bam.... after this ongoing rave I could not resist! Found a UK vendor for it (not cheap tho, but wth )




15 ml each, that is why i got a few more bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/6/14)

devdev said:


> Based on the comments in this thread I have just placed an order for some Nicoticket liquids - including Frenilla (as recommended by @Matthee) and some fruity and tobacco liquids
> 
> Now the wait begins...


where did you order from? Frenilla is out of stock at Nicoticket, isnt it?


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

Tom said:


> where did you order from? Frenilla is out of stock at Nicoticket, isnt it?


That post from @devdev was on 5 May 2014 - then Frenilla was still in stock. Will be back in July. Looking forward to your feedback on their juices.


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

devdev said:


> Based on the comments in this thread I have just placed an order for some Nicoticket liquids - including Frenilla (as recommended by @Matthee) and some fruity and tobacco liquids
> 
> Now the wait begins...


And?


----------



## Tom (6/6/14)

Matthee said:


> That post from @devdev was on 5 May 2014 - then Frenilla was still in stock. Will be back in July. Looking forward to your feedback on their juices.


yeah... I love Vanilla, so I have high expectations from this. Unfortunately it will only be shipped next Monday, earliest, as the vendor is on a short holiday break. Well, still got enough other juices to get me thru. 

Generally, the hype on ECF and the feedback here got me to hunt this down and order. I like HQ juices. Will also soon get Witchers Brew from Spain....so, a lot of different things going here


----------



## Matt (10/6/14)

They are running a special until tomorrow.

On June 11th, 2014 - we will be celebrating ONE YEAR in BUSINESS!

Katy and I wanted to reach out and thank all of you that have made this opportunity possible for us. One year ago, Nicoticket was formed with 1 gallon of PG, 1 gallon of VG, 1 liter of 48mg nicotine (because I couldn't afford 100mg), and a dozen bottles of flavoring. One year later, we have processed over 18,000 ORDERS! It's hard to believe - it seems like every day we look at each other and say "would you have guessed 3 months ago that..." Every day you honor us, and the wider vaping community, by reaching out to smokers and showing them a viable alternative to cancer sticks. Every day you share your stories of success the serve as fuel for our mission. Every day for the last 365 days, I have woken up excited to serve this community of people we love and respect. THANK YOU - ONE AND ALL!~

Ready for a sale?!?

*BUY TWO BOTTLES - GET ONE FREE!!*


ENDS WEDNESDAY NIGHT! 48 HOURS ONLY!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

@ShaneW, order while they on special if you haven't already?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (10/6/14)

Thanks to @Gazzacpt I got to taste some of them.....of the lot (too many to remember) I really liked Frenilla and Radioactive.


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Matt said:


> They are running a special until tomorrow.
> 
> On June 11th, 2014 - we will be celebrating ONE YEAR in BUSINESS!
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know. Will order for sure.


----------



## Tom (10/6/14)

mine is on the way! looking forward to it. @Matthee did u try the Virus (H1N1)? It scored no. 1 spot in the "best of ecf" by far


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Tom said:


> mine is on the way! looking forward to it. @Matthee did u try the Virus (H1N1)? It scored no. 1 spot in the "best of ecf" by far


Yes, I did. Not for immediate vaping, leave it for a month then it is great. A good tobacco with a sweetish Maple flavour. Radioactive is a good tobacco with a vanilla flavour (same vanilla they use in Frenilla), but less sweet than the Virus. Radioactive is pre-steeped so you can vape it out of the box.


----------



## RezaD (10/6/14)

Anybody tried "Home Slice PB&J" or Wakonda?


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Home slice looks interesting. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Anybody tried "Home Slice PB&J" or Wakonda?


Nope, but have tried the Peanut Butter Cookie, which forms the base for Home Slice. Awesome roasted peanuts taste, very real, very natural. Unfortunately I do not like peanuts so a member took it over from me. But if you like the taste of roasted peanuts, Home Slice will be for you. Sweet, like most of their juices, of course.


----------



## Tom (10/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, I did. Not for immediate vaping, leave it for a month then it is great. A good tobacco with a sweetish Maple flavour. Radioactive is a good tobacco with a vanilla flavour (same vanilla they use in Frenilla), but less sweet than the Virus. Radioactive is pre-steeped so you can vape it out of the box.


good thing that the UK vendor steeps it before putting it up for sale  

I like sweetish tobacco, and maple sounds great to me as well.
Btw, its now a race....both Nicoticket, from UK, and Witchers, from Spain, were shipped yesterday afternoon. Lets see...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/6/14)

Tom said:


> mine is on the way! looking forward to it. @Matthee did u try the Virus (H1N1)? It scored no. 1 spot in the "best of ecf" by far



You going to love the virus after 6 weeks the tobacco really starts coming through with the sweet maple finish its great. Dripping some right now. Apparently it gets even better after the 8 week mark but i could ignore it anymore everytime I opened my cupboard it would stare at me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (10/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> You going to love the virus after 6 weeks the tobacco really starts coming through with the sweet maple finish its great. Dripping some right now. Apparently it gets even better after the 8 week mark but i could ignore it anymore everytime I opened my cupboard it would stare at me


sooooo looking fwd now. it will be here before the weekend I guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve (11/6/14)

Ive got the pbj coming . Ill let you guys know . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (12/6/14)

so, got my Nicoticket supplies. Not going into detail yet, will have to do this more. First impressions though:

The Virus (H1N1): Enjoying it, it definitely has a good tobacco flavour. At first it was like peanut infused. After about 2 dripping sessions I could taste the cinnamon. Although I am usually not that keen on cinnamon.....here it is a nice undercover tone. Will give more feedback later on.

Frenilla: OMG! This is the cleanest Vanilla I have tasted so far. Not overly sweet, just right. I think i will get this one into my rotation as well, there is no doubt. @Matthee you were so right with this one! To all Vanilla lovers: Go and get it when you have the chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

@Tom - great to hear you are enjoying your flavours.
That Frenilla sounds amazing - 

Will be thinking of you at the upcoming Vape Meet on Sat


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

Tom said:


> so, got my Nicoticket supplies. Not going into detail yet, will have to do this more. First impressions though:
> 
> The Virus (H1N1): Enjoying it, it definitely has a good tobacco flavour. At first it was like peanut infused. After about 2 dripping sessions I could taste the cinnamon. Although I am usually not that keen on cinnamon.....here it is a nice undercover tone. Will give more feedback later on.
> 
> Frenilla: OMG! This is the cleanest Vanilla I have tasted so far. Not overly sweet, just right. I think i will get this one into my rotation as well, there is no doubt. @Matthee you were so right with this one! To all Vanilla lovers: Go and get it when you have the chance.


The more you steep the Virus, the more the tobacco comes out. Glad you like the Frenilla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/6/14)

Tom said:


> so, got my Nicoticket supplies. Not going into detail yet, will have to do this more. First impressions though:
> 
> The Virus (H1N1): Enjoying it, it definitely has a good tobacco flavour. At first it was like peanut infused. After about 2 dripping sessions I could taste the cinnamon. Although I am usually not that keen on cinnamon.....here it is a nice undercover tone. Will give more feedback later on.
> 
> Frenilla: OMG! This is the cleanest Vanilla I have tasted so far. Not overly sweet, just right. I think i will get this one into my rotation as well, there is no doubt. @Matthee you were so right with this one! To all Vanilla lovers: Go and get it when you have the chance.


Frenilla is amazing a full kayfun tank doesn't last me long. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve (13/6/14)

My latest order from Nicoticket just arrived and it got here in 8 days from pulling the trigger , these guys are so on top of their game and once again it came straight to my work , im so impressed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve (13/6/14)

just dripped a bit of pb and j on the reo . first impression is strong roasted peanuts, the jelly and bread are very much waay in the background at present and i would imagine this one is gonna need a loooong steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/6/14)

steve said:


> just dripped a bit of pb and j on the reo . first impression is strong roasted peanuts, the jelly and bread are very much waay in the background at present and i would imagine this one is gonna need a loooong steep


Although not my taste, that roasted peanut is very authentic. And they do say it softens over time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (13/6/14)

*further feedback:*

*H1N1 *is great in the subohm Kayfun! I was about to be disappointed, then I recoiled the Kayfun. 0.8 ohms done with 7/8 wraps of 0.40mm wire. 2.5mm inner diameter. 

Btw, I have been trying to find a good subohm setup for my Kayfun/mech combo, tried para coils and barrel coils....none I was happy with. It was lacking plumes or flavour or both. Barrel coils 1.5mm inner diameter was giving dry hits. Therefore i ordered some thicker wires to get a decent single subohm coil done. 
This is it! It will be my standard coil for this combo from now on.

wow...the cinnamon is not so much in the face anymore, its actually quite lekka  one can taste the tobacco, its sweetish tho. I can taste now the maple since the cinnamon is more in the background. What a difference.

so, the *H1N1 *does not work for me as a dripping juice, but the *Frenilla *does big time. 

Both juices get now a 10/10 from me. No money wasted. Still coming, soon: Creme Brulee and Custards Last Stand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/14)

Tom said:


> *further feedback:*
> 
> *H1N1 *is great in the subohm Kayfun! I was about to be disappointed, then I recoiled the Kayfun. 0.8 ohms done with 7/8 wraps of 0.40mm wire. 2.5mm inner diameter.
> 
> ...


I can't wait for your impressions on custards last stand. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (16/6/14)

one more comment for the H1N1....

I have vaped it exclusively for the last few days in the Kayfun, and it is now my *No. 1 ADV*. It is so smooth and such a complex flavour. Sometimes I taste peanuts, just a little. other times I taste more maple, all together with the tobacco. The tobacco you can smell in the room for quite a while. And the cinnamon not being overpowering is actually a perfect match. And this statement is from someone who is not keen on Cinnamon....

That also shows that the first impression is not something to go by. If you dislike a juice at first, try different setups and keep on trying it for a few days.

I will order more of this great juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (16/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I can't wait for your impressions on custards last stand.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


have not tried it yet for a.m. reasons (H1N1 trials )


----------



## RIEFY (16/6/14)

Great.news @Tom

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (16/6/14)

Tom said:


> one more comment for the H1N1....
> 
> I have vaped it exclusively for the last few days in the Kayfun, and it is now my *No. 1 ADV*. It is so smooth and such a complex flavour. Sometimes I taste peanuts, just a little. other times I taste more maple, all together with the tobacco. The tobacco you can smell in the room for quite a while. And the cinnamon not being overpowering is actually a perfect match. And this statement is from someone who is not keen on Cinnamon....
> 
> ...


And it will change more as it steeps. I like mine steeped for at least 30 days when the NET tobacco starts coming into its own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/6/14)

I got 50ml and that wpnt last 30 days 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/6/14)

Tom said:


> I got 50ml and that wpnt last 30 days
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Lol, they sell in 500 ml as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (16/6/14)

I WANT SOME !


----------



## Tom (16/6/14)

hyphen said:


> I WANT SOME !


JUST DO IT!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/6/14)

@Tom, we missed you at the vape meet!
You were in our thoughts


----------



## Tom (16/6/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, we missed you at the vape meet!
> You were in our thoughts


yeah.... I would have loved to be there. but one day I will make it again. atm there are no plans yet for SA. I had an opportunity end of July, but it clashes with my summer leave 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/14)

No worries @Tom 
Just let us know and if its possible to coincide a vape meet that will be great
Otherwise we will have our own mini vape meet
And you must give us an order list of the juices you want and we will get it for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/6/14)

Just pulled the trigger for more of The Virus. And added some Suicide Bunny to that basket. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (17/6/14)

Tom said:


> Just pulled the trigger for more of The Virus. And added some Suicide Bunny to that basket.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Please let me know how the Suicide bunny is?


----------



## steve (17/6/14)

Nice profile pic @hyphen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Please let me know how the Suicide bunny is?


certainly

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

H1N1 is an excellent juice, i can see why many people like it so much. Personally, i'm not a fan. Interestingly, there is no cinnamon in H1N1, the cinnamon taste you get is from the NET.


----------



## RezaD (17/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> H1N1 is an excellent juice, i can see why many people like it so much. Personally, i'm not a fan. Interestingly, there is no cinnamon in H1N1, the cinnamon taste you get is from the NET.



Strangely I did not like The Virus much..... i did like Radioactive though.


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Strangely I did not like The Virus much..... i did like Radioactive though.


Yeah, me either, i think the tobacco absolute thats used in the Virus don't gel with me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (17/6/14)

Wow...thats completely different to my taste then. I am hooked on that stuff. Today I tasted something walnut in it. But maybe its because I like it a bit sweeter. The pure tobaccos can easily taste like Maggi too. I had that badly with the Pipe Sauces. A lot of people raved about it, I could not vape it.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

In the beginning I preferred the Radioactive, but after a bit of steeping the Virus (H1N1) was a clear winner for me. Have never tasted cinnamon in there, but many do. For sure the Virus will stay on my rotation unless I find something better locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/6/14)

The cinnamon was only strong in the beginning. On the RDA. Now its just a subdued addition. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (19/6/14)

Arg , tried some of @steve 's BETELGEUSE on his Reo . Best fruit liquid I've had thus far after VM's Berry Blaze . 

I now want a Reo and litres of this stuff but alas I've got too much juice I need to work thru at the moment .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Frenilla will be back on www.nicoticket.com on: July 8th at 9:30am CST

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (27/6/14)

I will be in the bush when they restock Frenilla, if anyone is going to order kindly ad me for 30 or 50ml // 12mg nic, pm me your banking details etc and I will sort out, thanks.


----------



## Tom (4/7/14)

so, after contacting Clark I will start ordering it directly. 205ml straight away, saving me 40 euros 

Question: has anyone tried Wakonda by now? I am tempted for this, although my main focus is on The Virus.


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

Tom said:


> so, after contacting Clark I will start ordering it directly. 205ml straight away, saving me 40 euros
> 
> Question: has anyone tried Wakonda by now? I am tempted for this, although my main focus is on The Virus.


That is a good save. Nope, have not tried Wakonda yet, but it is on my list.


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

Frenilla is back on the web site (www.nicoticket.com)!

Have tried their Wakonda as well: A real purist's coffee with a back note of tobacco and a bit of vanilla. Great filter coffee (black) taste, which mellows as the day wears on. I am not a coffee juice lover, but this one has been put together so well that I had to like it. This has actually been made for a French company for some time and sold there. Thus, the taste caters for the European palate, which (as far as coffee goes) is closer to our SA palates too. They have now decided to sell it online. I speculate they did this because they are getting quite a lot of orders from outside the USA - and they had a test run with USA vapers. Methinks you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> Frenilla is back on the web site (www.nicoticket.com)!
> 
> Have tried their Wakonda as well: A real purist's coffee with a back note of tobacco and a bit of vanilla. Great filter coffee (black) taste, which mellows as the day wears on. I am not a coffee juice lover, but this one has been put together so well that I had to like it. This has actually been made for a French company for some time and sold there. Thus, the taste caters for the European palate, which (as far as coffee goes) is closer to our SA palates too. They have now decided to sell it online. I speculate they did this because they are getting quite a lot of orders from outside the USA - and they had a test run with USA vapers. Methinks you won't be disappointed.



Am I blind? I can't seem to see it 

Wish I had ordered doodle! Sounds so epic! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve (7/7/14)

Strenilla .... yesss !


----------



## ShaneW (8/7/14)

Also can't see it, please tell me I didn't miss out again. Thought it was only launching this afternoon.


----------



## steve (8/7/14)

Frenilla and strenilla launching at 930 cst . Whenever that is


----------



## Matt (8/7/14)

They took it off again i saw it yesterday now its gone indeed.

Frenilla/Strawnilla release! Both are set to release tomorrow at 9:30AM CST (Tuesday 7-8-2014)!

So that 7 hours from now.


----------



## Zodiac (8/7/14)

Who from Cape Town is ordering ? Perhaps we could do a group buy and save a bit on shipping ?


----------



## RIEFY (8/7/14)

im in 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShaneW (8/7/14)

@Andre or anyone else know how long the nicoticket takes to arrive? 
I see the 2 cheaper options are 1st class and priority mail, both USPS. 
don't want this to be another long wait like hhv


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/7/14)

ShaneW said:


> @Andre or anyone else know how long the nicoticket takes to arrive?
> I see the 2 cheaper options are 1st class and priority mail, both USPS.
> don't want this to be another long wait like hhv


Normally its very quick they ship almost the sameday and it takes a week to 2 weeks to get here. On the odd occasion it has taking a month but thats the exception rather than general delivery time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (8/7/14)

Anybody tried the Peanut Butter & Jam?


----------



## shabbar (8/7/14)

Any jhb peeps ordering ?


----------



## Zegee (8/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Anybody tried the Peanut Butter & Jam?


It's amazing


----------



## Riaz (8/7/14)

Zegee said:


> It's amazing


on fresh bread or toast?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (8/7/14)

You making me hungry early in the morning


----------



## ShaneW (8/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Normally its very quick they ship almost the sameday and it takes a week to 2 weeks to get here. On the odd occasion it has taking a month but thats the exception rather than general delivery time.



Thanks Gazza, is that on the cheapest option or the next one up (1st class or priority)


----------



## Matt (8/7/14)

I took the cheapest last time and took 15 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (8/7/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks Gazza, is that on the cheapest option or the next one up (1st class or priority)


I take the cheapest option. Delivery is usually 7-8 weekdays besides the last order. They had a buy 2 bottles get one free special. Delivery took almost a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Hello folks! 

Friends call me "Clark" - I am the owner of Nicoticket. I was invited by @Zodiac to stop into the forum and say hello! I see we've got some fans!! 

Just a few notes: Frenilla and Strawnilla (Strawberry Frenilla) are both up on the site presently. I think you will find that Strawnilla compares very favorably to Mother's Milk from Suicide Bunny - it has that same "strawberry milk" / "Nesquik" taste to it - a very nice "natural" strawberry paired with our famous in-house vanilla bean extract. 

I wanted to thank everyone for your orders, and thank you in advance for your support. We are very much in the process of widening our reach in the wholesale area and we hope to find a few SA retailers here in the next 60-90 days or so! We're not yet accepting retailers, but we will be soon!!

Best regards,

~Clark

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Friends call me "Clark" - I am the owner of Nicoticket. I was invited by @Zodiac to stop into the forum and say hello! I see we've got some fans!!
> 
> ...


Welcome Clark!! So glad you visiting your SA fans. Dripping frenilla as I post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

Welcome Kent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (8/7/14)

Most welcome to the forum @Kent Brooks, thanks so much for popping in to say hi.

The Strawnilla sounds amazing, thanks for letting us know. I always wanted to try Mothers Milk, but the strawberry paired with Nicotickets Vanilla bean extract, has to be a winner. Order coming up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (8/7/14)

@Zodiac did you already order?otherwise im in on a cape group buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/7/14)

So how many we got for a jhb group buy? I need some Strenilla 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (8/7/14)

Thanks for the check in @Kent Brooks nice of you to drop us an appreciation post. Would be awesome if some local guys could stock your juice.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/14)

Welcome @Kent Brooks thanks for popping by  am yet to try your flavours but have heard good things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (8/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Friends call me "Clark" - I am the owner of Nicoticket. I was invited by @Zodiac to stop into the forum and say hello! I see we've got some fans!!
> 
> ...


Welcome @Kent Brooks.
Are you going to tell us what perkins paste is? Wanted to add it to my last order and you said you'll send me a sample. Got something else though, a SR.
Was that perkins paste? 
The inquisitiveness is killing me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

I generally don't post this publicly, but I will let the SA folks in on the "joke." Perkins Paste is one part spoof, one part "back door" for liquid that may not be listed on the website. 

Please keep this on the down-low and don't repost or share... 

http://www.nu-vapor.com/showthread.php?19991-A-Sticky-Situation

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Thank you all for the warm welcome - good to be here!~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

Welcome Kent. I just processed a massive order for a group of us. Really looking forward to trying the strawnilla.


----------



## Zodiac (8/7/14)

Matt said:


> @Zodiac did you already order?otherwise im in on a cape group buy.


Hey @Matt, no, not yet, pm me with what you would like


----------



## Andre (8/7/14)

Hi @Kent Brooks - Most welcome to our little Nicoticket corner. Of course we shall have to vet your shortlist of SA retailers! Thank you for taking the trouble to visit here.


----------



## Silver (8/7/14)

Welcome @Kent Brooks 
Looking forward to tasting your juices.
Great to have you on our forum
Your presence makes the Nicoticket juice feel "closer to home"


----------



## RIEFY (8/7/14)

welcome Kent. thanks for joining our awesome community

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

@Kent Brooks will it be a problem if we have 5 paste in 1 order? I would like atleast 1, will have to see how many others in the group join in  Hopefully there is no fighting amongst ourselves for the best paste


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

You fellas been doing real good business - I am really pleased to say we haven't lost a single shipment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

No worries about multiple paste orders, just be very clear about what you are subbing the paste for in the notes and understand - we are are manually tracking that inventory so always provide alternatives (either off the regular menu on the website, or the paste menu)


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

@Kent Brooks "12 mg bedrock" would be correct?


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @Kent Brooks "12 mg bedrock" would be correct?


 
I wish I had 12mg Bedrock to give

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (8/7/14)

Nice list of devices there @Kent Brooks  . just placed order and cheers for the great service and quick responses thus far !!


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Decked out my signature with some bling, hehe

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

steve said:


> Nice list of devices there @Kent Brooks  . just placed order and cheers for the great service and quick responses thus far !!


 
I have a couple TOBH v2.5 #notaclone atomizers incoming, also. hehe - I am spoiled!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## iPWN (8/7/14)

Hey @Kent Brooks , nice to have you here brother ! New order from me incoming soon ....

Regards,
Roan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (8/7/14)

Also from me a warm welcome @Kent Brooks. I am the guy from Germany who mailed you last week with a few questions  its a small world.


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

iPWN said:


> Hey @Kent Brooks , nice to have you here brother ! New order from me incoming soon ....
> 
> Regards,
> Roan


 
Thank you in advance for the order! 

Sidenote - The large orders from first time customers make me a little squeemish though - please don't burn a brother!


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Tom said:


> Also from me a warm welcome @Kent Brooks. I am the guy from Germany who mailed you last week with a few questions  its a small world.


 
Heya Tom!! Good to "see" you again!

One thing I have learned in my travels - the vaping community is smaller than you might think. Globally - we're a big family - dysfunctional as all hell, but a family regardless. LMAO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Thank you in advance for the order!
> 
> Sidenote - The large orders from first time customers make me a little squeemish though - please don't burn a brother!


 
My large order was a repeat Kent, I ordered from you last time you had Frenilla in stock, so nothing to worry about from my side 

Dan


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

devdev said:


> My large order was a repeat Kent, I ordered from you last time you had Frenilla in stock, so nothing to worry about from my side
> 
> Dan


 

I thought we had your credit card blocked?




















(just kidding!) HAHA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> I thought we had your credit card blocked?
> 
> (just kidding!) HAHA


 
LOL! Way to give a guy heart failure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/7/14)

is there any oreo hiding in your guys stash @Kent Brooks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> is there any oreo hiding in your guys stash @Kent Brooks


 
I don't have any stashed, but I have the flavoring to make it (soon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> I don't have any stashed, but I have the flavoring to make it (soon)



Woot 

You rock man.

Good to have you here on the forum! 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/7/14)

@Kent Brooks PP, gravity, home slice and strawnilla order has been placed.

I'm still waiting for my last order and now I've just ordered more. You guys just make it so hard to resist!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Order for
> 
> @Kent Brooks PP, gravity, home slice and strawnilla order has been placed.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you kindly for the order... thank you ALL for the orders... we got slammed today from South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Zegee (9/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Thank you kindly for the order... thank you ALL for the orders... we got slammed today from South Africa.


Maybe you will look into some SA only deals  living your pb&j its amazing 

And welcome to the forum we will keep you very busy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (9/7/14)

A unique combination of neutral, mechanically recovered beef protein, delicately flavored with anchovy and use by date expired spices. This juice comes in a tube for your mobile convenience, just squeeze a bit out onto your dripper and vape in solo bliss.

Now guaranteed to have 37% fewer bug parts!!

O MY WORD! Did I laugh while reading this. 

Well Done @Kent Brooks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (10/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> A unique combination of neutral, mechanically recovered beef protein, delicately flavored with anchovy and use by date expired spices. This juice comes in a tube for your mobile convenience, just squeeze a bit out onto your dripper and vape in solo bliss.
> 
> Now guaranteed to have 37% fewer bug parts!!
> 
> ...


 

Perkin's Paste = nasty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Perkin's Paste = nasty!


 
I ordered a tube for my cat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (17/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I ordered a tube for my cat


 
Well played


----------



## TylerD (20/7/14)

Grape Ape tastes like Grape Chappies. Awesome. And it doesn't lose the flavor like chappies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (20/7/14)

I was contemplating grape ape aswell , oh well , next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/7/14)

H1n1 oh my God , I'm in love

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (20/7/14)

I am dying to try custard's last stand, heard so much of good things about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

shabbar said:


> H1n1 oh my God , I'm in love


That is a quick infection! And it get even better the longer it stands!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (20/7/14)

Has everyone received their orders they have placed a week and a bit ago ? When the Strawnilla and Frenilla became available ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/7/14)

Jip, last week, but took the express option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/7/14)

Aww man, now i'm thinking i should have taken the express option too. On the bright side, will be nice and steeped when it gets here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve (20/7/14)

So hows the strenilla ? ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/7/14)

steve said:


> So hows the strenilla ? ?


I would love to know that too, i'm most excited about the Strawnilla

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (20/7/14)

I didn't get stranilla.


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Has everyone received their orders they have placed a week and a bit ago ? When the Strawnilla and Frenilla became available ?


Haven't recieved mine. Also took normal shipping. Mine left the US on the 12th according to my tracking number.

I have another ordered that left 27 June and that's not here yet so I'm not expecting the Strawnilla one to come too soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Haven't recieved mine. Also took normal shipping. Mine left the US on the 12th according to my tracking number.
> 
> I have another ordered that left 27 June and that's not here yet so I'm not expecting the Strawnilla one to come too soon


Not what i wanted to heat @Yiannaki  Its all good though, have lots of other juice to vape in the mean time. Now i just have to forget about this juice order so it can be a surprise when it comes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (20/7/14)

Ahhh okay . Shouldnt be too long now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/7/14)

I finished 3ml in an hour

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Jip, last week, but took the express option.


How much was the express option?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> How much was the express option?


Cant remember, but we were a few guys getting some juice and just split it between us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

shabbar said:


> I finished 3ml in an hour


And that is normally your daily consumption! You are seriously infected! We need to speak to @Kent Brooks about this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/7/14)

I just had a look now. Works out to around $40 for express. 

Two bottles for me is gonna be around r700.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Cant remember, but we were a few guys getting some juice and just split it between us.


I need more vapers in Koringberg!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (20/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I just had a look now. Works out to around $40 for express.
> 
> Two bottles for me is gonna be around r700.


Yeah, it's only viable if you order in a group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/7/14)

I now honestly regret not taking the 50ml bottles these juices are delish

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (20/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Yeah, it's only viable if you order in a group.



Or just take the cheaper option and wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/7/14)

shabbar said:


> I now honestly regret not taking the 50ml bottles these juices are delish


At least you know what you like now, so 50ml's on the next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Yeah, it's only viable if you order in a group.


Yeah. Its unfortunate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (20/7/14)

Has anyone tried the Wakonda yet??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Has anyone tried the Wakonda yet??


Yes, I have. Am not a lover of coffee vapes (have tried many and hated them all), but this is something else. When you start vaping it, it is pure black ground filter coffee. As your vaping progress the NET (naturally extracted tobacco) comes to the fore until the two are in perfect balance. If you are a coffee vape lover, this is a must imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/14)

shabbar said:


> I finished 3ml in an hour


Lol. I don't blame you 

I would have done the same. How u finding them in the Mila?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, I have. Am not a lover of coffee vapes (have tried many and hated them all), but this is something else. When you start vaping it, it is pure black ground filter coffee. As your vaping progress the NET (naturally extracted tobacco) comes to the fore until the two are in perfect balance. If you are a coffee vape lover, this is a must imo.



That's just the answer I was looking for @Andre thank you . I have never ever Vaped on any coffee flavoured juice and cannot wait to get my hands on Wakonda. I seem to be drawn to it for some strange reason 
I will be sure to update this thread and you once I have it in my Kayfun/Russian

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> I need more vapers in Koringberg!


 
Hehehe like that is gonna happen... you will need a population explosion there! How many people in Corn Mountain? Don't you stop the smokers in the street and tell them they stink?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe like that is gonna happen... you will need a population explosion there! How many people in Corn Mountain? Don't you stop the smokers in the street and tell them they stink?


All the time, but it does not help! At least HRH has now dropped the stinkies and have been vaping for about 10 days now - touch wood. But she is a one juice junkie and only in a mPT3. She turns up her nose at all my best juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> All the time, but it does not help! At least HRH has now dropped the stinkies and have been vaping for about 10 days now - touch wood. But she is a one juice junkie and only in a mPT3. She turns up her nose at all my best juices.


 
That is fantastic news @Andre! She told me she would never give up stinkies! That is a huge move and a welcome one I'm sure! Just awesome!!!! Please send her my love and tell her congrats big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

News Alert! The amount of vapers in Corn Mountain has doubled in recent days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RIEFY (20/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> News Alert! The amount of vapers in Corn Mountain has doubled in recent days!


lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (21/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Has anyone tried the Wakonda yet??



I have and it's divine , Best coffee I tried

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (21/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol. I don't blame you
> 
> I would have done the same. How u finding them in the Mila?



I can't compare Mila to my evods that's just wrong 

Its perfect , life's gooood

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zodiac (25/7/14)

Just loaded a tank of Strawnilla, and i'm pleased to say its AMAZEBALLLZ

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (25/7/14)

Just loaded a tank of Strawnilla, and i'm pleased to say its AMAZEBALLLZ

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Just loaded a tank of Strawnilla, and i'm pleased to say its AMAZEBALLLZ


Noooo, I do not have that! But my Dervish is going down just as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (25/7/14)

I agree the strawnilla is amazing. Going to drip all the flavour I got to try them. 
Not a coffee drinker but the wakonda is also really good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (25/7/14)

Guys, i know you all probably do it, but just a friendly reminder - ALWAYS shake bottles well before use. 

E-liquids flavours and base ingredients tend to 'separate'. I have first hand experience how this can ruin a juice for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (25/7/14)

Happy to swap you my beetle juice for something.

It's not for me...


hyphen said:


> Arg , tried some of @steve 's BETELGEUSE on his Reo . Best fruit liquid I've had thus far after VM's Berry Blaze .
> 
> I now want a Reo and litres of this stuff but alas I've got too much juice I need to work thru at the moment .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (25/7/14)

Happy to swap you my beetle juice for something.

It's not for me...


hyphen said:


> Arg , tried some of @steve 's BETELGEUSE on his Reo . Best fruit liquid I've had thus far after VM's Berry Blaze .
> 
> I now want a Reo and litres of this stuff but alas I've got too much juice I need to work thru at the moment .


----------



## hyphen (26/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Happy to swap you my beetle juice for something.
> 
> It's not for me...


 If you lived in Cape Town we could do a little swap , but alas ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (26/7/14)

hyphen said:


> If you lived in Cape Town we could do a little swap , but alas ...


Bugger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Happy to swap you my beetle juice for something.
> 
> It's not for me...


How many ml of it do you have? 

And what is the nic strength?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (26/7/14)

Basically a full bottle. 12mg. 

I've got another one of theirs too. Can't remember the name now...


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Basically a full bottle. 12mg.
> 
> I've got another one of theirs too. Can't remember the name now...


And the colour and type (fruity, etc)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Basically a full bottle. 12mg.
> 
> I've got another one of theirs too. Can't remember the name now...


Is it a 15 or 30 ml bud? 

Try remember what the other one is called


----------



## Chef Guest (27/7/14)

30ml

Think it's called awesomesauce


----------



## shabbar (27/7/14)

hummingbird sounds lekker , "clouds for days " makes me wanna order right now !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

shabbar said:


> hummingbird sounds lekker , "clouds for days " makes me wanna order right now !!!


Hummingbird is great, cranberry with lychee, not so sweet. Not a big fan of Betelgeuse either.


----------



## shabbar (27/7/14)

on my next buy I want to try everything i didn't buy on my first order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (27/7/14)

I am enjoying a tank of Wakonda this evening, i really didn't think i would enjoy this as i have never enjoyed a coffee vape. This is something else, quite pleasant

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> I am enjoying a tank of Wakonda this evening, i really didn't think i would enjoy this as i have never enjoyed a coffee vape. This is something else, quite pleasant


Same here, tried all of HHV's coffee vapes and a few others and hated them all. Wakonda, has it just right and is a great in between vape for me. Will re-order for sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac (27/7/14)

A toot of Home Slice, then some Wakonda, yes, a peanut butter n jelly sandwich and coffee, Mmmm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (27/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> A toot of Home Slice, then some Wakonda, yes, a peanut butter n jelly sandwich and coffee, Mmmm...


sounds yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (27/7/14)

Tom said:


> sounds yum


It is super yum indeed @Tom. It was really a pleasant surprise, both of these juices, as i didn't really have high hopes for them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (27/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> It is super yum indeed @Tom. It was really a pleasant surprise, both of these juices, as i didn't really have high hopes for them.


i am working a bit of my stock down....then i will do my first US import from Nicoticket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Evil (27/7/14)

Dripped some strawnilla this evening, daaaaamn is goooood. Smooth strawberry and vanilla vape just like a strawberry nesquik, I'm in vaping heaven. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (5/8/14)

Aside from BG missing for @Chef Guest, sounds like some happy campers! Sorry BG didn't pop for you m8 - can't win them all brother. 

NYC (Cheesecake) is mixed up, with an assortment of toppings (Cherry, Raspberry, Strawberry). Should be out in a few weeks. 

Raz Cup (Raspberry Cupcake) is also on the pre-steep.

Ordered the flavoring for OR3O (Oreo Cookie) - long time since I made that.  

Band Camp (Apple Pie) is hot right now... also Roundhouse if you are at all into floral vapes (has a great pre-steep on it and it's turning into a GEM!!)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (5/8/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Aside from BG missing for @Chef Guest, sounds like some happy campers! Sorry BG didn't pop for you m8 - can't win them all brother.
> 
> NYC (Cheesecake) is mixed up, with an assortment of toppings (Cherry, Raspberry, Strawberry). Should be out in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



Band Camp looks so tempting!!

Got a letter from the post office saying the paste for the cat is here along with my strawnilla. See, living in South Africa has its perks, I can vape it out of the mailbox seeing as it's been steeping since 27 June when I ordered 

@Kent Brooks , you have to pop on here and give us a heads up when Oreo is about to be released!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (7/8/14)

Tom said:


> i am working a bit of my stock down....then i will do my first US import from Nicoticket.


 
just did it! Placed my first order to get it directly from @Kent Brooks ... super excited, plenty of The Virus and a 50ml Blind Shot at Wakonda. Tester of the Peanutbutter Jam is also in. Could not order more testers, did not want to push over 150 Euros, that is when they want Customs Duty on top of the VAT 

Btw, I took the more expensive shipping option, so that the parcel can be tracked all the way and its insured, as it was recommended . Lets see how long it will take to Germany. I am hoping for end of next week. That would be perfect, as I am going for a weeks breakaway to a Spanish island anyway 

Once again, The Virus does the trick everytime I fill it into my Kayfuns. I just recoiled one, and with a fresh coil and wick it is so yum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Tom said:


> just did it! Placed my first order to get it directly from @Kent Brooks ... super excited, plenty of The Virus and a 50ml Blind Shot at Wakonda. Tester of the Peanutbutter Jam is also in. Could not order more testers, did not want to push over 150 Euros, that is when they want Customs Duty on top of the VAT
> 
> Btw, I took the more expensive shipping option, so that the parcel can be tracked all the way and its insured, as it was recommended . Lets see how long it will take to Germany. I am hoping for end of next week. That would be perfect, as I am going for a weeks breakaway to a Spanish island anyway
> 
> Once again, The Virus does the trick everytime I fill it into my Kayfuns. I just recoiled one, and with a fresh coil and wick it is so yum!


Your are going to love that blind shot. Not a nut fan, but their PB is authentic roasted peanuts. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Your are going to love that blind shot. Not a nut fan, but their PB is authentic roasted peanuts. Enjoy and tell us about it.


i am sure that you can judge by now where my liking is  will definitely give feedback, also on the shipping. Might be interesting for the guys in SA.... nothing worst then waiting and waiting, and not even being able to see where the shipment is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (10/8/14)

@Tom I also took a chance with the Wakonda, wow I was totally impressed 
H1N1 was a fifty fifty in the beginning but grew on me very quickly.
FRENILLA
It's my new ADV, IT'S so awesome I would by a 500ML if I could afford it! @Kent Brooks your an absolute legend bud and so far all three juices I have tried of yours are ten out of ten

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

All these comments about steeping while in transit got me thinking, packages should be labelled with a big bright sticker -

" NOT FRAGILE - SHAKE WELL! "

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

Peanut Butter cookie is back on Nicoticket!

Dubbed, PBC - Reloaded, it seems @Kent Brooks has altered the mix to get the cookie side to 'pop' more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Peanut Butter cookie is back on Nicoticket!
> 
> Dubbed, PBC - Reloaded, it seems @Kent Brooks has altered the mix to get the cookie side to 'pop' more


aaaaargh stop already.... my loanshark is already giving me missed calls!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> aaaaargh stop already.... my loanshark is already giving me missed calls!


I feel your pain  

I almost feel empty when I know there's no package on its way to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (13/8/14)

Pity my parcel is on Chicago already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

Tom said:


> Pity my parcel is on Chicago already


What's inside?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> What's inside?


200 something ml of ..... The Virus, Wakonda and Frenilla. Plus testers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kent Brooks (18/8/14)

Just checking in! 

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 tricked out with AOKP

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 tricked out with AOKP


Check-in acknowledged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (18/8/14)

Whats the verdict on band camp from those that ordered?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (18/8/14)

Eventually found the time and pulled the trigger on an order!! From the reviews here, I'm very excited to try them out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> Eventually found the time and pulled the trigger on an order!! From the reviews here, I'm very excited to try them out!


 
you will not regret your purchase , if you do i will happily take them off your hands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (20/8/14)

bam! Nicoticket juices have arrived! No hassles, took about 12 days, at the premium shipping option tho. Only the CLS leaked a bit, one can see the skewness of the bottle where it was squashed somewhere between Nebraska and Kleve  it took of the writing on some of the labels too...but I know whats in there anyway.

Now going to rewick the Kayfun....and guess what will be loaded? Feedback coming just now....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (20/8/14)

whoa...just loaded Wakonda and did my first puffs. Running it in the Kayfun on the Vanilla @0.5 ohms. Thumbs up @Kent Brooks  ! Its just first impressions...but I can see already that this becomes another regular.
Nice coffee flavour, and not overpowering, combined with tobacco, lightly sweet as I like it. @Andre .... u hit the nail on the head with my prefered flavours

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (26/8/14)

Oreo cookie is live on Nicoticket!!

Go go go!! I ordered 100ml to be safe 

Got cookie?

http://www.nicoticket.com/got-cookie-sr/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (6/9/14)

Tom said:


> bam! Nicoticket juices have arrived! No hassles, took about 12 days, at the premium shipping option tho. Only the CLS leaked a bit, one can see the skewness of the bottle where it was squashed somewhere between Nebraska and Kleve  it took of the writing on some of the labels too...but I know whats in there anyway.
> 
> Now going to rewick the Kayfun....and guess what will be loaded? Feedback coming just now....
> 
> ...


USE sure to mention that leak on your next order Tom... Will make that right! 

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 tricked out with AOKP

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/9/14)

Heads up for this who is waiting on oreo. received mine today and boy is this a coil gunking juice of note. Juice taste excellent only problem is you need to rewick every couple of hours to keep the taste fresh






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (10/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Heads up for this who is waiting on oreo. received mine today and boy is this a coil gunking juice of note. Juice taste excellent only problem is you need to rewick every couple of hours to keep the taste fresh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such is the price of quality...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Heads up for this who is waiting on oreo. received mine today and boy is this a coil gunking juice of note. Juice taste excellent only problem is you need to rewick every couple of hours to keep the taste fresh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Kent Brooks did mention that it really bashes coils. 

He even went as far to say that this juice is strictly for dripping. He doesn't recommend it at all for commercial tanks. Unless you don't mind flying through coils 

Just a heads up as well for anyone interested in this and wanting to use it on commercial coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/9/14)

Woohoo! One order arrived, hopefully following order here next week! Thanks Mr @Kent Brooks for the cherry sweet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

im still waiting for mine  13 days since it was shipped and i took the most expensive option


----------



## capetocuba (10/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> im still waiting for mine  13 days since it was shipped and i took the most expensive option


Mine took 3 weeks and one day, was with cheapest option. Emailed customs yesterday, they had no record of it ... got slip today in mail & collected my babies! Seems like our postal service is getting more retarded

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (10/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> im still waiting for mine  13 days since it was shipped and i took the most expensive option


it took 12 days for me, with the tracked option. i think it was 38 dollas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

Tom said:


> it took 12 days for me, with the tracked option. i think it was 38 dollas.


I took the 60$ option and i have no idea where it is!

Normally it should take 7-8 days


----------



## RIEFY (10/9/14)

our order that came yesterday took 8days and we chose the cheapest option

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> our order that came yesterday took 8days and we chose the cheapest option
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 

Im begging to think that i have not recieved anything cause of the strike here from the post office but i thought they are not involved when it comes to usps priority mail.


----------



## vaalboy (10/9/14)

Mine arrived today. I'm already infected with the "VIRUS"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

I just got a response from Nicos from Clark and i was loling alot!

"Nicoticket.com Said:
Heya Paul - we've tortured the local USPS represenative - we have tied up in the basement. We're holding them hostage until your order arrives.  Kidding of course. haha
Seriously - not to worry. Typicaly delivery time to SA is 6 to 10 business days after it hits Chicago. Priority Express, the step above Priority, typically goes in 3 to 5 business days. Keep in mind, there is some variance in delivery time (the above quotes are to major markets only). Unfortunately we can't control the USPS, but I still have every reason to believe that it will arrive - no worries."

Thats one brilliant response hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

*ROUNDHOUSE* at 18 mg on a Reo Grand with Reomizer2 at 0.54 ohms.

*What they say on the web site*:

_* Profile - An aromatic blend of Cherries, Rose Petals, and Tobacco.
* One and done "short-run" offering - I'm not going to make it again. I love the end result, but it's an extremely deep pre-steep so this will be a boutique liquid that some will inevitably fall in love with and curse me for never undertaking again. It's better to have loved and lost than never to loved at all, folks.
* The first beta bottles are now 10 weeks old... the bulk of the liquid is being released after just 4 weeks. The floral notes have a tendency to recede, while the cherry and the tobacco notes have a tendency to come forward. We are releasing this liquid NOW because there is a definitive portion of the market that wants a strong/forward floral note. See below for some commentary on the subjective reports that ensued during beta testing.
* There are a significant number of people who will can say "I've never gotten a bad eLiquid from Nicoticket." We suspect that some may find this liquid to be unvapable, but we expect that will be the minority of people who try it. We fully expect there will be some post-purchase inquiries about tasting nothing but perfume - such is the nature of aromatics... you either love em' or you hate em'. If you haven't tried a well-executed aromatic vape with floral notes placed with purpose, it's a must try - but don't go overboard until you verify that you like the liquid. Some people have adopted a philosophy that "50ml is the new sample size." We're being extremely conservative with this one and encouraging people to try a small bottle first - if you enjoy it - then stock up (because this is a VERY short run). As is the case with every liquid, taste is extremely subjective. Some people taste nothing but the rose floral notes. Some people care barely detect the floral elements at all and get nothing but cherry tobacco. Some taste a straight up tobacco with no floral or cherry notes. There is an extremely wide variance in the reports that have come back from our internal and external beta testing in this product - overwhelmingly good - but this is a clearly a "love it or hate it" liquid. There are also some pleasant "surprises" thrown in that a couple people have noted in brief, but have been suitably unable to describe. _

*My comments*:
If you like the smell/taste of rose petals this is one for you.

When I first tasted this one felt as if I was walking on a bed of rose petals. The aromatic floral notes are quite pronounced with some sweetness - on the inhale. On the exhale one can taste the cherries which makes it one of the dryer/less sweet Nicoticket juices I have had the pleasure of vaping. At this stage the tobacco is discernible, but definitely a supporting role only. The rose petal linger very nicely for quite some time afterwards. They say with steeping and/or below 0.5 ohms the cherry and tobacco is more pronounced. Will give it a shot in my Cyclone with AFC at 0.45 ohms (duals) later.

Not a juice to like on the first few toots, but persevere for a day or two and it really grows on one. As time progressed I found myself reaching more and more for the Reo with Roundhouse loaded. 

This really is one of those most unique of juices. And it is never to be repeated - so get your bottle whilst still available. Certainly on my list for re-order, at least 2 bottles - one for steeping and one for enjoying, my own personal rose garden and a gourmet treat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## capetocuba (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> *ROUNDHOUSE* at 18 mg on a Reo Grand with Reomizer2 at 0.54 ohms.
> 
> *What they say on the web site*:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Andre, your description was the same as my experience . I am no writer so leave these reviews to the likes of you and @Silver 

I vaped 6ml per Reo bottle and will have some more in a week or so ... can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

Nice review @Andre  Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> *My comments*:
> If you like the smell/taste of rose petals this is one for you.



Never tasted rose petals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/9/14)

Great review @Andre and thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

This could possibly be similar to @Just B Turkish Delight, which is a great tasting juice. Not an overpowering rose taste and not overly sweet, just perfect  @Andre, this could also be an alternative for you since the Roundhouse will not be in production any longer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

New short run from Nicoticket: THE SWITCH:

_Flip the switch folks. This is the "Darkside" beta project. We're pleased to have partnered with a very talented flavorist to bring you a one of a kind liquid that will make you flip. Like The Virus that came before it, The Switch is a Naturally Extracted Tobacco (NET) that is not commercially availible paired with both natural and artifical flavoring. Hybrids are what I do best and this liquid is no exception. This is an exceptionally smooooooth vape. Earthly "smoky" tones and exceptionally well balanced - this is as close as I have gotten to a 'real analog cigarette' without the "nasty." Despite being a NET, it's exceptionally kind to coils. Comparatively speaking, we hesitate to call it "more or less sweet" - it's a sweet liquid, but NOT the kind of sweet our regulars have become accustomed to. I liken it to the difference between brown sugar and the white granulated alternative - equally sweet, but totally different in texture and presentation. 

* PG/VG ratio = 50/50

* With regard to steeping, this liquid will change significantly over time - but - we consider it to be "ready to vape."

* This is a short-run that will be revisited at some point in the future if there is sufficient interest. We are not making any committments as to when it will be revisited, so when you fall in love, stock up!

* I'd love to spin some story about how arduous the process of developing this liquid was - but I would be lying - this was a first attempt slam dunk. 

* No tricks, all tobacco, all day.

* I'd comment on the liquid it mixes well with, but I haven't tried - it stands on it's own two legs.

* The switch performed exceptionally well in the REO Grand with an RM2, stock air intake, .8ohm microcoil (28gu Kanthal), and Koh Gen Do Cotton wicking. 

* Extensively tested in the Brass Quasar atop the GP Paps LUX v3, dual coils, .45ohms, 26gu Kanthal, Koh Gen Do Cotton wicking. Killer. Killer.

* Nautilus Mini with BVC Coils on the ZNA 30 - I dialed it into 10.5w and really enjoyed it._

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> New short run from Nicoticket: THE SWITCH:
> 
> _Flip the switch folks. This is the "Darkside" beta project. We're pleased to have partnered with a very talented flavorist to bring you a one of a kind liquid that will make you flip. Like The Virus that came before it, The Switch is a Naturally Extracted Tobacco (NET) that is not commercially availible paired with both natural and artifical flavoring. Hybrids are what I do best and this liquid is no exception. This is an exceptionally smooooooth vape. Earthly "smoky" tones and exceptionally well balanced - this is as close as I have gotten to a 'real analog cigarette' without the "nasty." Despite being a NET, it's exceptionally kind to coils. Comparatively speaking, we hesitate to call it "more or less sweet" - it's a sweet liquid, but NOT the kind of sweet our regulars have become accustomed to. I liken it to the difference between brown sugar and the white granulated alternative - equally sweet, but totally different in texture and presentation.
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing @Andre

This could be a perfect juice for tobacco lovers and for those looking for a juice to keep them off stinkies! I especially like this part 
*
"this is as close as I have gotten to a 'real analog cigarette' without the "nasty"*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/10/14)

Special on at Nicoticket! 


24 HOURS ONLY - 10% OFF - STORE-WIDE
Our transition to the new lab is COMPLETE! Katy and I wanted to say "THANK YOU" for all of your support this year!

As a small token of our appreciation - we're offering 10% off ALL ELIQUID for 24 hours only.

COUPON CODE: ThankYou

Value: 10% off your order total
Expiration 6PM CST ON TUESDAY 10-28-2014

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

*Absolut Creme Brulee (ACB) 18 mg
*




*Web site (www.juicyjoes.co,za)description*:
*So Delicious it Should be Sinful*
If I had to choose one word for ACB - I would pick the word "decadent." This is a new take on our classic Creme Brulee. ACB, as it has come to be known, utilizes our legendary vanilla custard base (made with our world famous in-house vanilla extract) - and adds a *thick layer of caramel in double portions* (as compared to traditional CB). It is finished with a *touch* of our in-house blended tobacco absolute to make the caramel 'pop.' Don't let the inclusion of a tobacco element discourage you... this is *far* from being a tobacco vape - the tobacco element is present but not distracting... all but the most refined palates might not even notice it if we didn't specifically tell you it was there. The caramel is forward in ACB, with the vanilla coming in behind it. Comparatively speaking, our traditional CB is more vanilla forward, with the caramel serving as the accent. As a general rule, if you like CB, CLS, or Frenilla - ACB is a *must try* event. The clamor to make more of this is *deafening* - when it's out of stock, we get no fewer than half a dozen inquiries about it daily.

*Equipment used*:
Reo Mini with Chalice, ceramic wick at 0.75 ohms (around 23 W).

*Price*:
R230.00 for 30 ml, great price for a quality imported juice.

*My impressions*:
I was never a huge fan of Nicoticket's normal Creme Brulee, but Absolut is an absolute winner for me.

If you like authentic rich caramel (not butterscotch) - and it really "pops" - or fresh crisp creamy vanilla bean, you are surely missing out if you don't give this one a shot. It is sweet, but not cloyingly so - in fact, it has a fresh and refreshing slant to it.

This one has joined The Virus, Strawnilla and Frenilla as a permanent feature in my cupboard!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/5/15)

Great review @Andre 
Thank you for sharing your impressions of this juice with us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (6/5/15)

Andre said:


> *Absolut Creme Brulee (ACB) 18 mg
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great review @Andre glad you enjoying it.

I'm also loving it, my ADV at the moment. After a few days steeping I've found the 'in your face' Caramel has smoothed out and I'm getting the slight tobacco undertone.

The smell of the liquid is very potent, a small amount (couple of spots) leaked in my pocket on the plane and all I could smell all day was Caramel. The lady sitting next to me at the meeting actually asked me why I smell like Caramel lol. Luckily she is a vaper and understood what I was talking about.

I've noticed that nicoticket does most of its steeping only after the bottle has been opened so I usually open it and leave it for at least 2 weeks with airing and shaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kent Brooks (1/6/15)

Awesome reviews!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Kent Brooks said:


> Awesome reviews!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the visit, Kent. 
Just to let you know, my Sure Bert (shipped on 9 January 2015) is still MIA - to my eternal regret.


----------



## Kent Brooks (1/6/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the visit, Kent.
> Just to let you know, my Sure Bert (shipped on 9 January 2015) is still MIA - to my eternal regret.


Have you contacted customers service bro?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Kent Brooks said:


> Have you contacted customers service bro?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean Nicoticket's customer service? Of course, it is on record on your site. But understand that the risk was mine, no problem. Just a shoulder to cry on for missing the taste.


----------



## Kent Brooks (2/6/15)

Andre said:


> You mean Nicoticket's customer service? Of course, it is on record on your site. But understand that the risk was mine, no problem. Just a shoulder to cry on for missing the taste.



We will make it right bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

Kent Brooks said:


> We will make it right bro


Miracles do happen. My Sure Bert, which you shipped on 9 January 2015 has just arrived. Deep steep courtesy of SAPO.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## method1 (15/11/15)

This isn't a detailed review, just found a bottle of Butterbeer that I'd left to steep, probably been a couple of months now.
It was quite nice fresh but after some time it's really come to life, a tasty sarsaparilla/root-beer flavour with creamy undertones.
A slight carbonated/fizzy mouth feel as well as being thick and creamy.

Quite an unusual pairing of flavours and sensations that works extremely well.

A bold, rich vape with PLENTY of flavour.

Device - Ipv3LI / Royal Hunter / SS316L dual coil / 0.3ohm

overall: 4/5.

I don't imagine the bottle is going to last the rest of the week

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

